# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Bị mất ổ DVD.

## ntthu.831

Chẳng hiểu sao lại bị mất ổ đĩa DVD nên chẳng mở đc đĩa gì cả. Làm sao h. Ai hộ cái.:wacko:

----------


## Lenguyen1508

nháy chuột phải vào mycomputer =>chọn manage => chọn disk management ,sẽ thấy ổ DVD ko có tên,kích chuột phải vào ổ ý rồi đổi tên thành ổ F hay G gì đấy.ok

----------


## giangmaster1412

Uh. Cái đó mình biết nhưng mà vào đó không có ổ DVD. Chịu rồi.

----------


## kenshin

Có thể do vấn đề về phần cứng. Bạn mở trong thùng máy kiểm tra có chỗ nào bị lỏng dây không.

----------


## trangvanthao

Không có lỏng đâu. Cho đĩa vào nó vẫn chạy o o mà. Hay hỏng rồi nhỉ.

----------


## trananh607

Chưa chắc là nó hỏng đâu. Reset lại máy vào Bios xem thử nó có nhận ổ DVD của bạn hay không. Nếu có là không sao, nếu không kiễm tra lại cáp nguồn và cáp IDE(hay SATA tùy ổ đĩa của bạn) thử. Nếu kiễm tra bình thường hết mà vẫn không nhận có lẽ hư thiệt!
Trường hợp vào Bios mà thấy thì do Windows đấy!

----------


## recvietnam316

Chắc là lỏng dây cắm thôi bạn. Kiểm tra lại xem sao nhá!!!

----------


## viet1234

Thank mọi người đã RR. Mình cài lại Win và đã ổn rồi. Thank mọi người lần nữa nha.

----------


## doremon29

*thêm 1 cách nữa nè*

Mình chỉ cho các bạn dùng win 7 mà gặp trường hợp này thêm 1 mẹo nhỏ để xử lý khi gặp tình huống mất ổ DVD-Rom nè. Mình đã gặp phải và mò ra cách khắc phục thành công rồi. Các bạn nhớ test kỹ giùm mình ít nhất những điều sau để chắc chắn phần cứng không có vấn đề nha: đầu tiên vào BIOS check nếu vẫn thấy xuất hiện ổ DVD tức là thiết bị phần cứng của bạn không bị hư hỏng, có thể vào Win chỉnh được rồi đó (nếu hỏng thì thay linh kiện đi nha ^_^). Sau đó chắc chắn rằng bạn đã gỡ bỏ hết các phần mềm ổ đĩa ảo v.v.. Khởi động lại máy. Ok. Phải chuột My computer -> Properties -> Device Manager -> vào ổ DVD-CDRom -> phải chuột chọn ENABLE. Done !! Check lại thử xem được chưa nhé (có thể 1 số máy yêu cầu restart lại).

Have fun !! ♥

----------

